
Ask HN: Should I buy an Intel MacBook now, or wait for an ARM version? - tsycho
I was about to buy a MacBook Pro 13&quot; as my personal laptop, but I am confused after WWDC&#x27;s announcements yesterday. I want to use this machine for ~5 years at least.<p>If I buy the Intel Mac, will it get obsolete after a year w.r.t. software? As in, will new software stop working on Intel machines within 1-2 years?<p>If I wait for the ARM Mac, I see 2 risks:<p>(a) Most software won&#x27;t work (well) for a while unless Rosetta 2 works magically well (I am not optimistic).<p>(b) The first version of the hardware will probably be bad.
======
noah-kun
On point "a", Rosetta 2 will work perfectly if Rosetta 1 is any indication.

On point "b", the "first version" of the hardware was over 10 years ago.

~~~
Someone
I would think the overlap between Rosetta 1 and Rosetta 2 is effectively zero,
even when including engineers who worked on both as “overlap”. It’s 16 years
ago, and Apple bought significant parts of the original Rosetta from a third
party that now is part of IBM
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QuickTransit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QuickTransit))

So, I wouldn’t use the quality of Rosetta 1 as an indicator for the quality of
Rosetta 2.

